# Hanging Out...



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Saw his hanging out in a doorway here in Korea. She was probably the size of my thumb. Pretty impressive to see in person. I wanted to put something in the pic to compare size, but had nothing handy. She's in no way dangerous to humans venom-wise. Might see her again tomorrow as I'm heading back to the same location again.

















Sorry the pic is sideways. Just kind of uploaded that way. Pretty annoying.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn unique looking.
Thanks for the pic Mettle.....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

shes a cool looking spider


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Saw a few more of these today. None quite so big and well marked though. This one was definitely a real beauty.

I did snap some pics today of some a couple different mantis species. Can't remember if I got the butterfly that landed on my shoulder. Don't think I did. There were also some tree frogs hopping about. So much wildlife in the mountains of Korea. And TONS of different species of dragonflies. Insane. Pretty awesome though I must say.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

awesome spider dude...


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Nice St Andrews crossweb. Good thing bout them is the big X they put in the middle of the web, saves you blindly stumbling into it


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

spider looks awsome!


----------

